# Anxiety and Sex



## onenapagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Is it normal to have impotence due to a hyperactive mind and what can be done to overcome this hinderence in our sexual relationship? Is 30 to early to start an erectile dysfunction medication? My husband is not a very sexual being we may be intimate once a month or so and we are a young married couple. Lately we have discussed the desire to start a family but each time we try to become intimate my husband can't preform. Is this normal? He says it's because he psychologicaly inhibits himself and now it has gotten to the point that we argue about it only making matters. Any suggestions on how to overcome this hinderence and have a successful sexual marriage?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think there is an age limit on developing psychological issues. I think he should see a doctor.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

I totally agree, get him to a general practitioner or a therapist (or both). Age is not a factor here, but his mental and physical health are.

Arguing about will likely not make his anxiety (or yours!) disappear. I understand how this can be stressful for both of you in many ways, so seeing a professional is the next logical step. If he doesn't want to go on his own, offer to go with him. 

This may be a problem that is fixed easier and quicker than you think. And then you can get on with starting your family!


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with the doctor checkup and possibly some counseling to find out whats causing the issues.

Arguing definitely won't improve performance, it will likely have the opposite effect.


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife started discussing having a family in our early 20's which was earlier than my plan....not wanting to fight and being a wuss led me to give in even though I didn't want children at that time. Took the enjoyment completely out of sex, gave me some performance issues and killed my desire. Was a temporary situation that could have been avoided if we had discussed and been on same page.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

onenapagirl said:


> Is it normal to have impotence due to a hyperactive mind and what can be done to overcome this hinderence in our sexual relationship? Is 30 to early to start an erectile dysfunction medication? My husband is not a very sexual being we may be intimate once a month or so and we are a young married couple. Lately we have discussed the desire to start a family but each time we try to become intimate my husband can't preform. Is this normal? He says it's because he psychologicaly inhibits himself and now it has gotten to the point that we argue about it only making matters. Any suggestions on how to overcome this hinderence and have a successful sexual marriage?


Yes this is normal in your situation. He appears to fear getting you pregnant. Could you explain more about the quality of your marriage and your sex life. Did he always have the lowest sex drive of the two of you?


----------



## cliffy (Jan 14, 2010)

Let him see a doctor, at this point he is the person in position to help about the issue.But at 30 or there about he should still be stronger pertaining in the area of sex.


Your Ideal Guy Or Lady


----------

